# YOU KNOW YOU GREW UP IN THE 80's or early 90's IF-



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

1. You've ever ended a sentence with the word "PSYCHE".

2. You watched the Pound Puppies.

3. You can sing the rap to the "Fresh Prince of Belair"

4. You wore biker shorts under your skirts and felt stylish.

5. You yearned to be a member of the Baby-sitters club and tried
to start a club of your own.

6. You owned those lil Strawberry Shortcake pals scented dolls.

7. You know that "WOAH" comes from Joey on Blossom.

8. Two words: M.C. Hammer

9. If you ever watched "Fraggle Rock". -

10. You had plastic streamers on your handle bars. -

11. You can sing the entire theme song to "Duck Tales". -

12. When it was actually worth getting up early on a Saturday to
watch cartoons.

13. You wore a ponytail on the side of your head. -

14. You saw the original "Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles" on the
big screen.

15. You got super-excited when it was Oregon Trail day in
computer class at school.

16. You made your mom buy one of those clips that would hold your
shirt in a knot on the side.

17. You played the game "MASH" (Mansion, Apartment,Shelter,House) -

18. You wore Jordache jean jacket and you were proud of it.

19. L.A. Gear

20. You wanted to change your name to "JEM" in Kindergarten. -

21. You remember reading "Tales of a fourth grade nothing" and
all the Ramona books. Ramona completed in 1st grade.

22. You know the profound meaning of "WAX ON, WAX OFF"

23. You wanted to be a Goonie.

24. You ever wore fluorescent clothing.

25. You can remember what Michael Jackson looked like before his
nose fell off...

26. You have ever pondered why Smurfette was the only female
smurf.

27. You took Lunch Pails to school.

28. You remember the CRAZE, then the BANNING of slap bracelets.

29. You still get the urge to! say "NOT" after every sentence.

30. You remember Hypercolor t-shirts.

31. Barbie and the Rockers was your favorite band.

32. You thought Sheera and He-Man should hook up.

33. You thought your childhood friends would never leave because
you exchanged friendship bracelets.

34. You ever owned a pair of Jelly-Shoes.

35. After you saw Pee-Wee's Big Adventure you kept saying "I know
you are, but what am I?"

36. You remember "I've fallen and I can't get up" Lets add
"where's the beef" to this one too.

37. You remember going to the skating rink before there were
in-line skates.

38. You ever got seriously injured on a Slip and Slide.

39. You have ever played with a Skip-It.

40. You had or attended a birthday party at McDonalds.

41. You've gone through this nodding your head in agreement.

42. You remember Popples. -

43. "Don't worry, be happy" -

44. You wore like, EIGHT pairs of socks over tights with high top
Reeboks.

45. You wore socks scrunched down.

46. "Miss MARY MACK MACK MACK, all dressed in BLACK BLACK BLACK"

47. You remember boom boxes vs cd players.

48. You remember watching both "Gremlins" movies

49. You know what it meant to say "Care Bear Stare!!" !

50. You remember watching Rainbow Bright and My Little Pony Tales" -

51. You thought Doogie Howser was hot. -

52. You remember Alf, the lil furry brown alien from Melmac

53. You remember New Kids on the Block when they were cool.

54. You knew all the characters names and their life stories on
"Saved By the Bell", the ORIGINAL class.

55. You know all the words to Bon Jovi - SHOT THRU THE HEART. -

56. You just sang those words to yourself.(didn't you)

57.You remember watching Magic vs. Bird.

58.You cut your t-shirts in half and wore it with your homemade
Levi shorts..(the shorter the better)

59. You remember when mullets were cool!

60. You had a mullet! -

61. You still sing "We are the World"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Wow, memories! All so true...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

<start check>

"_In West Philadelphia, born and raised,
on the playground where I spend most of my days.
Chilling out, maxing and relaxing all cool,
and all shootin' some b-ball outside of school.
When a couple of guys saying "we're up in no good",
started making trouble in my neighborhood.
I got in one little fight, and my mom got scared,
and said "You're moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel Air_"

</end check>

Yup, definitely grew up in the 80's...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> <start check>
> 
> "_In West Philadelphia, born and raised,
> on the playground where I spend most of my days.
> ...


 _I pulled up to the house around 7 or 8 
And I yell to the cab "You homez smell ya later"
I looked at my kingdom I was finally there
To sit on my throne as the Prince of Bell Air. _

At least finish the song Juda...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > <start check>
> ...


 Hey, I got better things to do than completely typing out very cool theme songs...







I think...


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

your all wrong its actually
"In West Philadelphia, born and raised,
on the playground where I spend most of my days.
Chilling out, maxing and relaxing all cool,
and all shootin' some b-ball outside of school.
When a couple of guys saying "we're up in no good",
started making trouble in my neighborhood.
I got in one little fight, and my mom got scared,
and said "You're moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel Air"
i whistled for a cab and when it came near the liscence plate said fresh and it had dice in the mirror, if anything i could say that this cab was rare but i thought nah forget it go home to belair, i pulled up to a house about 7 or 8 and i yelled to the cab yo homez smell ya later, i looked at my kingdom i was finally there to sit on my throne as the price on bel air(dun dun dun dun dun dunnnn dun dun dun dun dun duunnn dun)


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

what's the diff?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> your all wrong its actually
> "In West Philadelphia, born and raised,
> on the playground where I spend most of my days.
> Chilling out, maxing and relaxing all cool,
> ...


 So you copied and pasted what both me and Juda put and added a line in the middle...sheesh!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

yup, I grew up in the 80's, most of those I remember

but what about fat albert.
hey! hey! hey! its fat albert


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> your all wrong


 Well, sue me...


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> plonker_from_mars said:
> 
> 
> > your all wrong its actually
> ...


 lol well wat was the point in typing the whole thing out again when i cud just copy wat judazzz did and do the rest, and actually i didnt copy what you put ms
_natt







. i just watched fresh prince of bel air actually, finished about 10minutes ago, its on like 4 times a day, lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> plonker_from_mars said:
> 
> 
> > your all wrong
> ...


 Well you know I DO live in America...and we are known for what you sue people over...


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> plonker_from_mars said:
> 
> 
> > your all wrong
> ...


 i will sue you for all your worth then..... whats that then... about £2??? lol :rasp:


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > plonker_from_mars said:
> ...


 I FIND THAT AS PERSONAL ABUSE!!!, IM GOING TO SUE YOUR ASS FOR ALL YOUR WORTH. lmao!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Oh my god, I'm gonna go kill myself now...









I remember that Voltron, the original Transformers, Fraggle Rock, and the Thundercats were my favorite shows when I was little...

And yes, I did know the entire theme song to Duck Tails.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

i used to know the song to duck tails , but luckily i forgot it..... and also did watch fraggle rock(ashamed) and many other things on that list.... ahhhhh well


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I remember all of that stuff


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

> You wore a ponytail on the side of your head.


Never ever remember that. Heres some of mine:

You used to die your hair with Peroxide.

You remember wearing Lotto, British Night, Troop, and Kangaroo shoes.

You had to have Michael Jacksons leather jacket with a million zippers.

Guys had pumped or flat-tops, gals with 5-12" hair in the front.

You used to crimped your hair.

When Aerosmith made a song w/ RUN DMC, you considered them "posers".

Rock'in addidas with no shoe laces.

The all time famous word "your mom!!!" started up.

LV pouches

Mini Trucks with Cerwin Vegas in the back!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I remember a good majority of that stuff.
Another would be:
You know what Zubas(sp) are.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

:laugh: so many things in there are true.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

Oregon Trail.... that game was [email protected]


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Remember when every guy wanted to meet The Real Roxanne

Dream Team was in the house

Joe Cooley played Everlasting Bass

The roof.. the roof.. the roof was on fire

Everyone was wearing black Kings and Raiders hat

2 Live Crew wore Daisy Dukes







Whoomp There It Is!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hmm what I remember personally:

"Raise the roof"

Guys with hi top Converse's

Girls with polka dot EVERYTHING

Guys and their "Dude!" imitating Cody from Step by Step

Valleygirl language "Whatever, as if, like, OMG"


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

all iremembewr from that time was the blunt and drow were invented







everything else is a small memory


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> <start check>
> 
> "_In West Philadelphia, born and raised,
> on the playground where I spend most of my days.
> ...


 funny cause that show started airing in 91...


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

dont forget thinking NES had good graphics, god those were the days


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

yup, lookin back at that stuff makes you see how much society has changed. I used to wake up early every saturday to watch cartoons...thundercats,scooby doo, felix,ghost busters cartoon, all that stuff.

Oburi


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

we had 80's day at our school...it was crazy it looked like the 80's all over again but i wouldn't know i grew up in the early 90's.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

LOL man there was some funny stuff in the 80's huh


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

oburi said:


> yup, lookin back at that stuff makes you see how much society has changed. I used to wake up early every saturday to watch cartoons...thundercats,scooby doo, felix,ghost busters cartoon, all that stuff.
> 
> Oburi


 We had the best cartoons back then too







Transformers, Robotech, ThunderCats, GI Joe, He-Man, Justice League, GEM


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> oburi said:
> 
> 
> > yup, lookin back at that stuff makes you see how much society has changed. I used to wake up early every saturday to watch cartoons...thundercats,scooby doo, felix,ghost busters cartoon, all that stuff.
> ...


 I dont know about you guys, but I think the Flintstones, The Jetsons, Teenage Muntant Ninja Turtles...were all some of the best ones...


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I must say my favorite thing from the 80's was seeing the original Metallica play in the bars... They used to have Dave Mustaine from Megadeath as the original singers... Seeng them and Slayer are some memories I will nevero forget....

They Suck Now... But back in the day.. They were the SHYT


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

#15 is upsetting.
When I was in highschool,there was NO computer class.
No one I knew even had or had seen a computer,except on sci-fi tv shows.(In black and white of course!)








Later
Eric


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

This is soooo depressing.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Damn that was eerie.

Alright, who had Reebok Pumps when they first came out? I had a black pair with orange trim, f*cking hideous now, back then - sweet. Yeah I remember the Kangaroos too.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

damn growing up in the 80's sounds cool...the only thing i can relate to is watching them old school cartoons and shows


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Back when when I thought Reading Rainbow was cool


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2003)

One for the HEAD BANGERS!

-You wore a Levi's jeans jacket with buttons, pins and patches and maybe a really big patch on the back panel (usually saying IRON MAIDEN).

-You had big, white Reebok high-tops with the big tongue hanging out the top.

-You had a Mullet down to your shoulders and planned on someday growing your hair down to your waist.

-Cigarettes costs about $2.00 a pack and you smoked them like a fiend.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

anyone remember watching ultraman?!









Oburi


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

lol
New kids On The Block--------STEP BY STEP OOOOH BABY!!!!!!

OPTIMUS PRIME WAS THE VERY BEST!!!!!!!!

Jim


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

damn i remember doing almost everything on the list. The teenage mutant ninja turtles was the best cartoon ever. And the first 2 movies kicked ass


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Remember Dialing for Dollars?? When Pat Sajack (sp?) would call anyone randomly and ask a trivia quetion about the movie he was playing that day? And if you won you get $1000???


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

sure brings back alot of memories.

my fav was watching the smurfs, the littles, scooby doo

the music imo was the best

tv shows...well i cant remember right now....guess losing my memory









the best part of it was graduating from school


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

the 80's rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

you guys watch that show on VH1 i love the 80's??


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

True 
True


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

i still do and wear half of whats on that list......

psyche!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> oburi said:
> 
> 
> > yup, lookin back at that stuff makes you see how much society has changed. I used to wake up early every saturday to watch cartoons...thundercats,scooby doo, felix,ghost busters cartoon, all that stuff.
> ...


 definitely correct. Macross and The Muppet Show rocks!

I also liked Battlestar Galactica, Buck Rogers, Michael Knight and his Trans Am, Airwolf and Bluethunder, etc.

and......... *"You could win this if...... THE PRICE IS RIGHT!!!"*


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> I must say my favorite thing from the 80's was seeing the original Metallica play in the bars... They used to have Dave Mustaine from Megadeath as the original singers... Seeng them and Slayer are some memories I will nevero forget....
> 
> They Suck Now... But back in the day.. They were the SHYT


 dont forget *DEATH ANGEL.*


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

oburi said:


> anyone remember watching ultraman?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those were late 70's japanese shows, but they're still aired on early 80's until macross and gundam came.

Some Japanese super robots that I like: Voltes 5, Daimos, Getta Robot, Mazinger Z, Balatac, Jig, Ultraman (shown here as Ultra 7), Danguard Ace, UFO Grendizer, and The Star Rangers.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

anybody else play with or watch M.A.S.K. ?


----------



## seamonkey (Nov 9, 2003)

oh my god, you guys have to see this site, i hope you all do the right thing and mail this evil son of a bitch some abuse.

"Why I HATE the 80's"


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

What about Paul Orndorff, Junkyrad Dog, Tito Santana, The Greatest American Hero, 6 Million Dollar Man, Benny Hill Show, In Living Color, Cabbage Patch, Running Man, and Florecent clothings!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> What about Paul Orndorff, Junkyrad Dog, Tito Santana, The Greatest American Hero, 6 Million Dollar Man, Benny Hill Show, In Living Color, Cabbage Patch, Running Man, and Florecent clothings!!!


 In Living Color....one of the best shows!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Mr Wonderful Paul Orndorf. He tried to double cross the 4 Horsemen and then Brian Pillman and Arn Anderson piledrived his head on a steel chair. I remember that night on WCW Saturday night. But you cannot forget the more memorable wrestlers of this era: Jake the Snake Roberts, Ravishing Rick Rude, and Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

haha i love it.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah i apply to all those. im 24 so yeah, been through all that. ne one remember people bugle boy pants with millions of pockets and cuffing/tapering your jeans?? hahah


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> Mr Wonderful Paul Orndorf. He tried to double cross the 4 Horsemen and then Brian Pillman and Arn Anderson piledrived his head on a steel chair. I remember that night on WCW Saturday night. But you cannot forget the more memorable wrestlers of this era: Jake the Snake Roberts, Ravishing Rick Rude, and Ultimate Warrior.


or what about when undertaker made his first appearnace at survivor series when he beat the crap out of koko b ware? or when earthquake sat on jake the snakes snake, haha. also remember when wrestling was on saturday mornings and they would have the good wrestlers wrestle all the weak amatuer wresters? also holk hogan never fought on tv but only on the paper view events?


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

scarfish said:


> Damn that was eerie.
> 
> Alright, who had Reebok Pumps when they first came out? I had a black pair with orange trim, f*cking hideous now, back then - sweet. Yeah I remember the Kangaroos too.


 my parents were too cheap so they bought me the la gear regulators


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

how about the karate shoes, addidas with thick ass laces, air brush sweaters and t-shirts, parachute pants, plaboy hats, folding you pants at the bottom like the fifties,the DOC,nissan hardbodys with cherrybomb exaust, "we like the cars the cars that go boom" danm i could go on and on.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > <start check>
> ...


 Here, it started in '83...








We Dutch have always been trend setters


----------

